# Holster and Grip Advice



## saxmanchop (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I just bought a new 686 plus and would like some nice wooden grips and a leather holster for it. Do any of you guys have some ideas or web addresses for online stores that have what I'm looking for without breaking the bank? Some pictures would really be nice!! Thanks in advance for any help given.

Sincerely,
Saxmanchop


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Try:
http://www.inventorscolony.com/collinscraftgrips/


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:smt119Wow Steve! That's some great looking grips they make up there. I get holsters from Galco and Don Hume. Galco is at the top of the page and DH is here.http://www.donhume.com/Products/ProductsList.cfm:smt1099


----------



## saxmanchop (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Steve and Baldy,

Those are some of the most incredible grips I've ever seen, and as far as the holster goes, I think I'm going to go with the Galco DAO. Unless I see one that I like better, the DAO is just what I'm looking for. I really appreciate the help guys. :smt033

saxmanchop


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

saxmanchop said:


> Thanks Steve and Baldy,
> 
> Those are some of the most incredible grips I've ever seen, and as far as the holster goes, I think I'm going to go with the Galco DAO. Unless I see one that I like better, the DAO is just what I'm looking for. I really appreciate the help guys. :smt033
> 
> saxmanchop


I don't have any experience with Don Hume, but I can say that the people at Galco are awesome to deal with. Great people, and very helpful. Hope that helps 

-Jeff-


----------



## saxmanchop (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Jeff :smt023


----------

